# Webcam streaming keeps stopping



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

I use Yawcam software for a webcam: you run the software and it creates a (java script)
login page where someone can connect directly to my pc. Lately the stream has been stopping frequently for no apparent reason - 
people on the other end have to log back in to get it to go again. Any thoughts as to what is going on?
Is there anything that can be done to improve the transfer rate?


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

could be there server, i mean if you didnt edit anything and people could view it for all that time, i assume its there server, or since there also connecting to you for live stream maby you have what i have, some type of hiccup on the line... @ least 5-8 times a day i loose connection for like 1-2 seconds enough to knock me off aim and make me reconnect, log me off of any live chat room, and if i was running a direct connect to people knock both me and them off probably... just a thought...


----------

